# programming a used REM module



## mightycrown (Aug 18, 2014)

I need to replace my REM module. I am just wondering if I can program a used REM to fit to my F30.
anyone who has done this please share your experience. Thanks


----------



## LIAMB92 (May 25, 2020)

*Solutions*

Hi, did you ever find a solution to this? Im searching everywhere for answers to this but no luck so far..


----------



## jjan (Oct 21, 2015)

I don’t see why not. Just install the rem, use esys to detect cafd and Code the module. Why should it be different than using a used AAG which I install and code every week. 
Look at the part number if it matches your car and you should be good. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## LIAMB92 (May 25, 2020)

You were right jjan. 

My story was that I bought an F20 which had been face-lifted to the LCI by the previous owner. The previous owner had not wired the new LED lights to the REM properly and blew some of the terminals. I then bought a used REM on the instruction of my local auto electrician who then struggled over the next few weeks to get the module to work in my car.

I ended up finding a coder with the right knowledge and he managed to re-code my REM perfectly. This guy told my that my local electrician hadn't rewired the module properly and he also had not coded anything to the module.

This guy even through in a few free codes and unlocked some features while he was in there :rofl:

Just shows its not what you know but who you know.


----------



## jjan (Oct 21, 2015)

Good to hear everything worked out 

Cheers 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

